# mojave x fire



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

just thinking. what would happen if you breed a mojave to a fire? i ges a pale colour mojave, then say you had 2 of these and breed them together? some mojaves , fires, blue eyed lucy, black eyed lucy and somthing that would both blue and black in it? has it been done ?


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

No it hasnt been done and i dont know how you could tell the black and blue eyed lucy.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> just thinking. what would happen if you breed a mojave to a fire? i ges a pale colour mojave, then say you had 2 of these and breed them together? some mojaves , fires, blue eyed lucy, black eyed lucy and somthing that would both blue and black in it? has it been done ?


Mojave x Fire would give, Fires,Mojaves,FireJaves and Normals.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> No it hasnt been done and i dont know how you could tell the black and blue eyed lucy.


Eye colour??? Presumably blues would have blue eyes and blacks would have blacks....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> just thinking. what would happen if you breed a mojave to a fire? i ges a pale colour mojave, then say you had 2 of these and breed them together? some mojaves , fires, blue eyed lucy, black eyed lucy and somthing that would both blue and black in it? has it been done ?


If you bred two fire Mojaves together you'd get:

Some normals (neither fire nor mojave)
Some fires 
Some mojaves
Some more Fire Mojaves
Some black-eyed leucistics
Some Super Mojaves (which I refuse to call leucistic - they are not dark eyed WHITE snakes)
And almost certainly some "these look like actual blue-eyed leucistics" which will be homozygous fire, homozygous mojave.

I'm willing to bet that the "blue eyed leucistic" trait changes the eye colour at a stage of the process before the black eyed leucistic does (since it reduces/changes the pigment in the eye) and therefore a double leucistic would probably look blue-eyed. It might have DIFFERENT blue eyes, though.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

You can bet your bottom dollar fire mojaves (call them what you will) will be smoking) I doubt the two genes will be compatible in the sense that you'll get a white snake but fire does aweseom things to anythign it touches.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you bred two fire Mojaves together you'd get:
> 
> Some normals (neither fire nor mojave)
> Some fires
> ...


I think the same, I don't believe you could/would get a 'one black one blue eye' etc, I doubt you would visually be able to tell the difference either, it would more than likely just be 'another white snake', FireJaves have been made though.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> Eye colour??? Presumably blues would have blue eyes and blacks would have blacks....


No i ment with a super fire super mojo.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> No i ment with a super fire super mojo.


Though I am only guessing, I would assume that a super fire super mojave would be:

Cleaner white head than a super mojave because of the super fire.
Fewer yellow blotches than a poor-quality super fire because of the super mojave.
Blue or blue-grey eyes from the super mojave (because super mojave 'breaks' the pigment production)

That said, the blue-eyed white snake you get might not look like a Lesser/Lesser Blue Eyed Leucistic because of the super fire influence...


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

aye its confusing !!!
And i dont see the point other than it can produce all fire mojaves.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going to have to try it! just going to have to get me a fire!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

chameleonpaul said:


> aye its confusing !!!
> And i dont see the point other than it can produce all fire mojaves.


 
LMAO you can'nt see the point. Other than the fact it would produce clutches of beautiful snakes worth 5-10k if you wanted one over the next year or three EACH.

If people are still wondering about fire, take a look at a fire pastel next ot either a pastel or a fire or both.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Mason said:


> LMAO you can'nt see the point. Other than the fact it would produce clutches of beautiful snakes worth 5-10k if you wanted one over the next year or three EACH.
> 
> If people are still wondering about fire, take a look at a fire pastel next ot either a pastel or a fire or both.


I do see the point !!
Im not that thick.
I mean I dont see the point of a super fire super mojo in the fact that it will just be a white snake.
Not a nice combo.
But from the crossing potential i do.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

sit for ten minutes and think about the possibilities that snake would have when crossed with any other morph, the potential is only limited by what you could find to breed it with. sit and figure out Breeding it with any other double or triple designer morphs and you'll almost run out of paper before you run out of the posible combos the pairing could produce. IF you've got a head for genetics give it a go. The other reason is what the snake will look like and what the genes will do together is unknown at this point, it could be the one that produces that next mind blowing morph.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

yes i know about genetics, my point was i dont think the ACTUAL super fire super mojo will be that special, its the potential for crosses that is the key.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I see the idea of a CLEAN white snake with steel-blue eyes (Which is what I'd HOPE it would look like) as being a very nice idea indeed - and the fact that every one of its offspring will be at LEAST a Fire Mojave is a very nice one.


----------

